# Fk1000p v ag hd wax



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys, after your help again, which do you think is best?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd say HD and this is why.....
no top ups required, looks fab and last as long if not longer, it may cost more, but that is offset by the cost of a top up spray to enhance FK1000.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

j3ggo said:


> Guys, after your help again, which do you think is best?


You'll get varying answers from every person that replies as to what looks best on what colour, who wants looks over protection, who finds which protects better etc etc etc.... Not to mention the people that will chime in with totally different products regardless of your original question. Personally I disagree with pretty much everything Avanti has replied with so theres two totally different answers for a start. Neither wrong though and I'd say for the cost, protection and sheer amount you get in a tin of 1000P it's pretty much unbeatable. Looks will be down to what your eye see's.

Take 5-10 mins and do a search... These are two INCREDIBLY popular products and you'll get a wealth of answers and threads with pics that may help you decide which is right for you .

Cheers.
Alex.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

None of them for me I would go for BH finis wax


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

There you go... It took one post! lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Am I right thinking HD Wax will have more carnauba content, so will give more a warm glow to the paintwork, and fk1000 contains more synthetic properties through manufacturing, so to me both seem very different products.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have HD and was looking at FK for progression,it always looks good on those cars where it has been used. I do like the fact that HD is easy to use when applied as suggested, in error I loaded my pad in excess and those three initial contacts left marks, they came off with some QD and another lesson learned.

Perhaps it is not that any are better rather that they have individual benefits, the best one is the one you like and to that extent only through using it can we determine if our own expectation and results are satisfactory. 

Try some.
Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Titanium Htail said:


> I have HD and was looking at FK for progression,it always looks good on those cars where it has been used. I do like the fact that HD is easy to use when applied as suggested, in error I loaded my pad in excess and those three initial contacts left marks, they came off with some QD and another lesson learned.
> 
> Perhaps it is not that any are better rather that they have individual benefits, the best one is the one you like and to that extent only through using it can we determine if our own expectation and results are satisfactory.
> 
> ...


I think I am at the same stage, looking at fk for progression. Hd is relatively expensive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

HD for me - lovely stuff.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

No Contest, FK1000p, not sure where Avanti got the info that say's you need a top up spray?? i take it that is a reference to 425, which some use after a wash, same as loads on here use all sorts of different Qd's after a wash on all diferent LSP's!!!.
I used HD a couple of times and although ok it was not the overwhelming finish that i thought it would give, but as we all know, prep is the key and therein lies the answer to why i prefer FK1000p....
1...seriously easy to put on.
2...even easier to take off!!
3...2nd coat goes on about an hour after the first.
4...longevity is up there with with the best. 
5...as a sealant, gives a glassy look which goes well with the mettalic grey on my car.


Kev


----------



## Dave1 (Oct 9, 2012)

*HD Wax*

Been using Hd now for about a year and in my opinion it is a bit more expensive but it gives a great finish. Results have lasted up to 6 months so far. Work at a car sales sight and have tried it on various different cars, colours and types of paintworks it is still beading up beautifully after 6months so far! Thats with 1 thick coat!:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Finish kare's synthetic so you'll get different results so as much as i prefer sealants on this rare occasion i'd say AG HD wax.


----------



## Dave1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hd Wax. Been using this product for awhile now, it is alot more expensive but results are very good! I work at a car sales sight and have tried hd on many cars, colours, and different paint work. Still beading up perfectly after 6 months... so far! Thats with 1 thick coat!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spursfan said:


> No Contest, FK1000p, *not sure where Avanti got the info that say's you need a top up spray??* i take it that is a reference to 425, which some use after a wash, same as loads on here use all sorts of different Qd's after a wash on all diferent LSP's!!!.
> I used HD a couple of times and although ok it was not the overwhelming finish that i thought it would give, but as we all know, prep is the key and therein lies the answer to why i prefer FK1000p....
> 1...seriously easy to put on.
> 2...even easier to take off!!
> ...


From this very forum, lots of posts comment on it, yes some use it with whatever LSP they use but it almost seems 'essential' with FK1000p.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Used both and FK wins by a mile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

HD wins for me, every time (by at least double mileage), hands down, up and sideways.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

HD wax for me on bodywork
Fk for wheels and exhaust tips


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

FK1000p for me too, escpecially as winter is near, will give you great durability and it's one of the best products for your alloys too :thumb::detailer:


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

I've stuck with HD as its longevity is impressive. V. Easy to apply and remove.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Avanti said:


> From this very forum, lots of posts comment on it, yes some use it with whatever LSP they use but it almost seems 'essential' with FK1000p.


I wouldn't agree with that. Two thin coats of 1000P and you are done. Fantastic stuff. What colour is your car and what finish do you like, glassy or depth of finish?


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

As stated initially you will always get mixed views. I have both and if I compare them - ease of application - I think they're as easy as each other FK probably that little easier. To remove again FK a little easier. However in terms of looks, HD wins definatly. HD beads better but FK sheets better.

One thing I don't like about FK which does t happen with HD is when it has rained and the water has dried naturally on the car it leaves water spots which I don't get with HD. 

I can't really comment on durability as I wax every 4-5 months and they both still look and bead great at this time I just like to re-wax. 

I use FK in the winter using two thin coats (that's soley listening / copying what people say on here about it as a winter protection and HD in summer. FK is superb on wheels though!


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I'd go for Fk1000p seeing as its nearly winter. I haven't used the HD wax but I love Fk. 

I think the beading and sheeting are great and it will easily see out the winter months. As said its also great on alloys so has multiple uses unlike HD. 

For how much you get in a tin it's fantastic value for money. 

FK for now and maybe try a few panel pots when summer comes around.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Stevesuds said:


> I wouldn't agree with that. Two thin coats of 1000P and you are done. Fantastic stuff. What colour is your car and what finish do you like, glassy or depth of finish?


The OP is asking about two products, which allows respondants to post their opinions, not only did I post my opinion, I gave some reasoning behind it. The very next post also gave the opposing view, now I don't know why some of you are taking it as a personal slate against your character .
You may not agree, but many posts about FK1000 and colli 476 it appears the posters are not happy with the look on the panels after a few weeks and this trait seems common with many lower cost waxes/lsp.
HD can be purchased for little more than FK if the purchaser searches in the right places.
That is my opinion which varies from yours....get over it :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Avanti said:


> The OP is asking about two products, which allows respondants to post their opinions, not only did I post my opinion, I gave some reasoning behind it. The very next post also gave the opposing view, now I don't know why some of you are taking it as a personal slate against your character .
> You may not agree, but many posts about FK1000 and colli 476 it appears the posters are not happy with the look on the panels after a few weeks and this trait seems common with many lower cost waxes/lsp.
> HD can be purchased for little more than FK if the purchaser searches in the right places.
> That is my opinion which varies from yours....get over it :thumb:


It's my opinion too................:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Milk_Sheik said:


> It's my opinion too................:thumb:


I do have FK2685



















which was applied to my neighbour's car as she wanted to sell it, and the 1st to see bought it


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I do have FK2685
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avanti, FK2685 has just got be be one of the most underrated waxes out there, lovely finish and reasonable durability, coupled with another huge tin and easy to apply and buff off and it's a winner in my book.
Cant understand why i dont see it more in the threads on here.
Looks great on the Beemer!!

PS, hows work?

Kev


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spursfan said:


> Avanti, FK2685 has just got be be one of the most underrated waxes out there, lovely finish and reasonable durability, coupled with another huge tin and easy to apply and buff off and it's a winner in my book.
> *Cant understand why i dont see it more in the threads on here.*
> Looks great on the Beemer!!
> 
> ...


I think that is because many purchasers go by the vote 
I agree it is easy to use and leaves a great finish on any colour including silver.
Had the OP asked 2685 or HD my original response may have been different 
The beading is very good too :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Avanti said:


> The OP is asking about two products, which allows respondants to post their opinions, not only did I post my opinion, I gave some reasoning behind it. The very next post also gave the opposing view, now I don't know why some of you are taking it as a personal slate against your character .
> You may not agree, but many posts about FK1000 and colli 476 it appears the posters are not happy with the look on the panels after a few weeks and this trait seems common with many lower cost waxes/lsp.
> HD can be purchased for little more than FK if the purchaser searches in the right places.
> That is my opinion which varies from yours....get over it :thumb:


You obviously think a lot of yourself.
There's nothing to get over apart from your ego apparently.
No I won't responding to any further comments.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Stevesuds said:


> You obviously think a lot of yourself.
> There's nothing to get over apart from your ego apparently.
> No I won't responding to any further comments.


Good


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a solid black and and a white car, been using hd wax and impressed with it however fk seems so popular too. Mixed opinions on this thread. Thanks all.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

moono16v said:


> One thing I don't like about FK which does t happen with HD is when it has rained and the water has dried naturally on the car it leaves water spots which I don't get with HD.


I applied HD to my Yeti last Tuesday for the first time and it's had plenty of rain followed by sun and not left a spot, very impressed.:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I love fk its so versatile for wheels, exausts, breaks, 
I have recently put it on the gf's black cooper and it beads like crazy!
From what I read ( have looked at this a lot )
The durability should be 3 months and I think that's great for what it cost.
About application and removal no contest its bloody awesome compared with other sealents


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Where's the cheapest place to get some fk then?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

j3ggo said:


> Where's the cheapest place to get some fk then?


http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,119,toView_934.html


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Right I am going to order some tonight off eBay. Seems the best deal. I hope it's equally good or better than my ag hd wax.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Avanti said:


> The OP is asking about two products, which allows respondants to post their opinions, not only did I post my opinion, I gave some reasoning behind it. The very next post also gave the opposing view, now I don't know why some of you are taking it as a personal slate against your character .
> You may not agree, but many posts about FK1000 and colli 476 it appears the posters are not happy with the look on the panels after a few weeks and this trait seems common with many lower cost waxes/lsp.
> HD can be purchased for little more than FK if the purchaser searches in the right places.
> That is my opinion which varies from yours....get over it :thumb:


Excuse my ignorance but what does op stand for?


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Avanti said:


> From this very forum, lots of posts comment on it, yes some use it with whatever LSP they use but it almost seems 'essential' with FK1000p.


Is fk a lsp?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

j3ggo said:


> Is fk a lsp?


Yes

OP is original poster


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

j3ggo said:


> Right I am going to order some tonight off eBay. Seems the best deal. I hope it's equally good or better than my ag hd wax.


Or why not get it and support the traders on this forum that do our best to spport the forum users? Cleanyourcar have FK labelled 1000P in stock and I have 1000P in stock but with my SP labels stuck on the tin, couple that with a free applicator AND we still have our free wash sponge offer going:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283291

Thanks for your support! :thumb:


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Fk1000p arrived today, first impressions are its yellow and quite bitty, looks almost gritty but applies smooth. Not as creamy as ag hd wax. I have just applied fk1000p to my wife's white 59 plate 1 series, blimey it's easy to use. Wipe on let dry wipe off. It's that easy. Lets see the durability now. Hope it won't disappoint. Overall seems good and it's a big pot so can wax car quite frequently as its economical.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

So far love the fk1000p, done 4 cars and a caravan as its a marine wax. Loads in the tin too. Really good value. Beading and sheeting is amazing, like nothing I have seen before.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

yep, it's very good, always use it on the bonnet of the car, i reckon as it's high temp it's suited to that bit of the car.
i do sometimes use it on the rest of the car, done all the vertical panels with it three weeks back, ready for winter now

kev


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

j3ggo said:


> So far love the fk1000p, done 4 cars and a caravan as its a marine wax. Loads in the tin too. Really good value. Beading and sheeting is amazing, like nothing I have seen before.


Broaden your horizons.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I have to say I only use 1000p on my alloys now. The white residue that appears after a week or 2 once it has rained irritates me, and it's not massively durable after the experiment I ran. Properly prepped, it gave me 2 months when I did washes only, with NO top ups at all. 

I now use SP super sealant which gives 3 months min, and is just as glossy but easier to apply.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Milk_Sheik said:


> Broaden your horizons.


What do you suggest for the money?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

At the end of the day any protection is better than no protection. Each to their own.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AndyCa said:


> At the end of the day any protection is better than no protection. Each to their own.


That goes without saying  post #44 is typical of what I read regarding 1000p 

Indeed many products look great when just applied, but some still look fresh after umpteen washes and weeks of the elements.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Russ and his BM said:


> ....I now use SP super sealant which gives 3 months min, and is just as glossy but easier to apply.


Agreed, it is a really good sealant


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with avanti,it's longevity that matters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

j3ggo said:


> What do you suggest for the money?


Colinite 476S or AG HD, CG 50/50 if you want to spend a little more, or DD S/N Hybrid.


----------



## d.berkay (Apr 13, 2009)

I have both waxes and i can definitely say that HD wax is better. It lasts longer, beads better, looks superb. But Fk1000P is a good wax. But not as good as HD Wax..


----------



## silvers (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree with this issue...:thumb:


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

1000p is cheap and easy to use, HD wax is a more robust option overall but is more expensive than Zanio Z2, Z5 and R222 wax ( and I would take any of those 3 before the HD wax ) They look different, the 1000p is plasticy looking like it just got sprayed with a new coat of clearcoat and HD wax looks warm and glowing. Also the AG brand was ruined for me when every tom dick and harry started using it, even my local valeting firm run by Jahovhas use HD wax on all their customers cars.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

People can debate which is the best, HD wax or FK1000P but it all comes down to personal preference. I have used HD wax before and really liked it but having used FK recently I really like that too!!

I'm sticking with FK for the winter due to its durability but that's not to say I won't try HD again in the summer.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Threads like this I always find amusing and it proves a very important point with LSPs - there's so little difference (if any at all!) in terms of looks that you'll never get a ********** answer as it just comes down to what people think they see, and what they've read influencing what they perceive.

Honestly, buy the LSP you want to use, use it and enjoy it. The biggest difference between these types of products comes from the durability and the water behaviour and both of these are very durable, and both will give good if subtly different water behaviour. It is a misnomer that sealants sheet and waxes bead, go for a steady stream of water and any product will "sheet", go for a fine spray and any product will "bead"... usually sealants bead larger beads and sheet water more slowly compared to waxes which bead tighter and sheet faster (which is why I prefer the waxes I have used to the sealants I have used).


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As Dave says actual perceived finish is just that perceived by each individual, i have FK1000P and Bilt Hamber Finis on roof of black polo.

I find the fastest area of wax failure tends to be the roof as flatest on the whole and the most exposed.

No difference to the paints look but when the dew is on the car you see a distinct difference in the moisture and when washing a bit of a difference in water behaviour.

Even more now as the FK is failing and the Finis still going.

I have a bare rear quarter on the polo that has nothing on it as resprayed a few months back that sheets water the best and leaves a totally dry panel the waxed panels have beads on.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I have used my fk1000p today as I couldn't resist. I have to say again its so easy to use. Price wise you can use it all the time as its relatively so cheap against other products by volume. Also did my caravan two weeks ago as its now away for winter outside storage. Love the stuff. Also still like ag hd but will now keep it for the summer.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Part of the reason a waxed panel will leave beads is the water is moving so quickly, the the water resistance of the panel causes the sheet of water to break up, leaving little beads behind. You need a slow stream of water to fully dry a panel which is waxed. Sealents sheet slower, the sheet seems to stay together better, giving what many perceive as "better sheeting"


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I must say I am impressed at how much interest this thread has attracted. My original question is bound to get some subjective responses but this has surpassed my expectations. Thank you DW.


----------



## silvers (Dec 12, 2010)

I am using a product cheap and beautiful in the summer fk


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Fk for me. 

And the difference in finish from the product per se is all in the mind in my opinion. 

Reflection shots make me giggle.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

I would go for 1000P any day, in my opinion it has to be the best *all round* wax/sealant. It's extremely durable, it's so easy to apply and remove, has excellent water behaviour, it adds a great finish and it's very, very reasonably priced.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286121


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> I have to say I only use 1000p on my alloys now. The white residue that appears after a week or 2 once it has rained irritates me, and it's not massively durable after the experiment I ran. Properly prepped, it gave me 2 months when I did washes only, with NO top ups at all.
> 
> I now use SP super sealant which gives 3 months min, and is just as glossy but easier to apply.


Does 1000p attract dust? What do you reckon cause the white residue? Is that the minerals left from the rainwater that evaporated? Kind of like how water marks are formed, just that this time it forms on top of 1000p.


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Threads like this I always find amusing and it proves a very important point with LSPs - there's so little difference (if any at all!) in terms of looks that you'll never get a ********** answer as it just comes down to what people think they see, and what they've read influencing what they perceive.
> 
> Honestly, buy the LSP you want to use, use it and enjoy it. The biggest difference between these types of products comes from the durability and the water behaviour and both of these are very durable, and both will give good if subtly different water behaviour. It is a misnomer that sealants sheet and waxes bead, go for a steady stream of water and any product will "sheet", go for a fine spray and any product will "bead"... usually sealants bead larger beads and sheet water more slowly compared to waxes which bead tighter and sheet faster (which is why I prefer the waxes I have used to the sealants I have used).


I never observed that! Perhaps it's time for me to put sealant and wax side by side on my bonnet.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I must be in the minority, I hated FK1000 and sold it on after 3 uses.

Found the application and removal fussy, compared to what I'd class as it's nearest durability rival in a tin "Collinite 476s"

Although, I read people find Collinite difficult to apply and remove, I find it as easy as my Swissvax and Zymol waxes.

Choosing a wax is a personal choice, as you can see all these threads offer differing opinions, what may suit one doesn't always suit another.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> HD wax for me on bodywork
> Fk for wheels and exhaust tips


I am looking at hd as a second product as I seen a v.s thread and the hd had no water marks at all but the fk did that's fks biggest downside IMO as I have a black car.


----------



## pe2dave (Oct 11, 2012)

Dave KG said:


> It is a misnomer that sealants sheet and waxes bead, go for a steady stream of water and any product will "sheet", go for a fine spray and any product will "bead"... usually sealants bead larger beads and sheet water more slowly compared to waxes which bead tighter and sheet faster (which is why I prefer the waxes I have used to the sealants I have used).


Well I never. 
Thanks for that Dave. 
Simple bit of physics. I was wondering what the difference was....


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Keefe said:


> Does 1000p attract dust? What do you reckon cause the white residue? Is that the minerals left from the rainwater that evaporated? Kind of like how water marks are formed, just that this time it forms on top of 1000p.


No, it was like polish residue. Very irritating how it would not be present after having buffed the car off, but after a little while smears of white would appear on black trim etc.:devil:


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Still like the fk, managed to wash, AG new radiant then fk on friday. All so easy to use.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

For same or less money i'd choose vics hybrid


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been using AG hd for years and until last year never tried anything else. I think its fine but now there are other to to waxes and sealants tap hat offer better protection and sheeting. I do find hd very durable though. I'm going to give my other halfs car a second coat tomorrow if the weather is decent. I tend to use better stuff on my car though but I still need to use the hd as it seems to last forever, much longer than the britemax vantage which is a better wax in my opinion. Again its only an opinion, others will prefer hd. 


Never tried the fk but it does seem pretty highly regarded on here.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> I've been using AG hd for years and until last year never tried anything else. I think its fine but now there are other to to waxes and sealants tap hat offer better protection and sheeting. I do find hd very durable though. I'm going to give my other halfs car a second coat tomorrow if the weather is decent. I tend to use better stuff on my car though but I still need to use the hd as it seems to last forever, much longer than the britemax vantage which is a better wax in my opinion. Again its only an opinion, others will prefer hd.
> 
> Never tried the fk but it does seem pretty highly regarded on here.


Try the fk, you might be surprised.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

j3ggo said:


> Try the fk, you might be surprised.


+1:thumb:


----------

